# what`s your higher AAS intake (how many gr a week)



## swolesearcher (Jun 4, 2013)

*what`s your highest AAS intake (how many gr a week)*

what`s your highest AAS intake (how many gr a week)?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 7, 2013)

The heaviest I've gone was

Test- 450
Tren- 1500
Mast- 700
Tbol- 100mg ed


Other heavy cycles have been

Test- 1.5g
EQ 1g
Dbol-75mg


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 7, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> The heaviest I've gone was
> 
> Test- 450
> Tren- 1500
> ...



thanks for the sharing brother


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jun 7, 2013)

Heaviest I have gone was:
1,700 test E & C
800 EQ

Heavy tren cycle:
1 g tren hex
500 mg test


----------



## BIG D (Jun 7, 2013)

something like 175-210mg test p/700mg tren a/350mg mast p


----------



## dudcki27 (Jun 7, 2013)

200mgs tren ace, 150mgs drol, and 100mgs of dbol a day. Strong as ox!


----------



## Flex2019 (Jun 7, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> 200mgs tren ace, 150mgs drol, and 100mgs of dbol a day. Strong as ox!



My blood pressure rose to dangerous levels just reading that!


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 7, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> 200mgs tren ace, 150mgs drol, and 100mgs of dbol a day. Strong as ox!



:yeahthat: fuark you must be strong bro


----------



## dudcki27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Flex2019 said:


> My blood pressure rose to dangerous levels just reading that!



Surprisingly only in the 150's.


----------



## dudcki27 (Jun 8, 2013)

MoFo said:


> :yeahthat: fuark you must be strong bro



Repping 385lbs on inclines like it ain't no thing. Lol


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 8, 2013)

For me running Tren at 1500/week had me pissing some pretty nasty almost rust colored piss- I felt like shit


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 8, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> For me running Tren at 1500/week had me pissing some pretty nasty almost rust colored piss- I felt like shit



were you drinking enough water bro?


----------



## Big-John (Jun 8, 2013)

Everyone is different.. I got up to 1gram of test and 800deca and that was just to much for me. But yeah dudcki27 is a freak of nature!


----------



## BIG D (Jun 8, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> For me running Tren at 1500/week had me pissing some pretty nasty almost rust colored piss- I felt like shit



how were the size gains on that much tren?


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 8, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Everyone is different.. I got up to 1gram of test and 800deca and that was just to much for me. But yeah dudcki27 is a freak of nature!



yeah he must be a bull to keep up with 150 mgs drol and 100mgs dbol a day


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 8, 2013)

MoFo said:


> were you drinking enough water bro?



Yeah- it was just too much for me. The Tren I was using was the strongest tren I've ever touched. The stuff was outta control at much lower doses to be honest


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 8, 2013)

BIG D said:


> how were the size gains on that much tren?



The size gains were not much more than at 700/week but honestly I could lift a fucking house. Strength was out of this world


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 8, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Yeah- it was just too much for me. The Tren I was using was the strongest tren I've ever touched. The stuff was outta control at much lower doses to be honest



oh okay... great stuff btw


----------



## hellbilly (Jun 8, 2013)

sust 1000mg a week /eq 600mg a week /anadrol 50mg a day /tren ace 75mg every other day /gh 5ius a day /slin 10iu at breakfast and post workout. 








The result: 224lbs at 5'2".


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 8, 2013)

hellbilly said:


> sust 1000mg a week /eq 600mg a week /anadrol 50mg a day /tren ace 75mg every other day /gh 5ius a day /slin 10iu at breakfast and post workout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice one. looking good brother!


----------



## hellbilly (Jun 8, 2013)

MoFo said:


> nice one. looking good brother!



Thanks,

I don't look like that anymore, that was just the result of higher doses. Been off for months.


----------



## MightyJohn (Jun 8, 2013)

Hmmm tough one

1800 Test
6iu GH
----------------
1200 Test
450 Deca
75 Dball
----------------
1200 Eq 
400 Test
--------------
1200 Test
450 Tren

Those are the 4 biggest that come to mind the EQ one was great for about 2 month then anxiety was out of control & the Test/GH was awesome....the others I felt like shit on


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 8, 2013)

MightyJohn said:


> Hmmm tough one
> 
> 1800 Test
> 6iu GH
> ...



cool cycles


----------



## MightyJohn (Jun 10, 2013)

MoFo said:


> cool cycles



Thanks...those are over the course of the past 5 yrs(the biggies)


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 10, 2013)

I guess I am a lightweight compared to the rest of you...my top test dose was 1750mg a week of test cypionate.  I can't handle the high tren like some of ya'll.  

I'm just an old test man, I guess....


----------



## Big-John (Jun 10, 2013)

This is a great thread MoFo! It just gos to show you how aas varies from person to person.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 10, 2013)

Big-John said:


> This is a great thread MoFo! It just gos to show you how aas varies from person to person.



yeah that`s right! i`m trying to do my best 
thanks brother i`m glad you like it


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 10, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> I guess I am a lightweight compared to the rest of you...my top test dose was 1750mg a week of test cypionate.  I can't handle the high tren like some of ya'll.
> 
> I'm just an old test man, I guess....



you`re not old.. you just have experience 
so is cypionate your favourite type of test?


----------



## dudcki27 (Jun 10, 2013)

My last test only cycle was 150mgs testosterone suspension and 100mgs of testosterone acetate a day. It was nice.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 10, 2013)

MoFo said:


> you`re not old.. you just have experience
> so is cypionate your favourite type of test?



Actually, I like Enanthate, but Alin had a helluva sale on Stealth Test Cypionate.




dudcki27 said:


> My last test only cycle was 150mgs testosterone suspension and 100mgs of testosterone acetate a day. It was nice.



That sounds like a cycle I would like, too.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 10, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> My last test only cycle was 150mgs testosterone suspension and 100mgs of testosterone acetate a day. It was nice.



You're always doing something innovative... Damn you and your creative brain!


----------



## dudcki27 (Jun 10, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> You're always doing something innovative... Damn you and your creative brain!



Now I'm on 200mgs of masteron enanthate and 50mgs of MENT a day. I'm loving the MENT!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 10, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Now I'm on 200mgs of masteron enanthate and 50mgs of MENT a day. I'm loving the MENT!



I've been raving about MENT for a while...have yet to try it.

Have you ran DHB? It's by far one of my favorite oils. It's amazing around 600-800 ew


----------



## dudcki27 (Jun 10, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I've been raving about MENT for a while...have yet to try it.
> 
> Have you ran DHB? It's by far one of my favorite oils. It's amazing around 600-800 ew



My main source doesn't have DHB. What's its chemical name?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 10, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> My main source doesn't have DHB. What's its chemical name?



1-test cypionate is Dihydroboldenone aka DHB


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2013)

ive heard good things about both the ment and 1-test cyp. will have to try them eventually


----------



## MrQuadriceps (Jun 12, 2013)

Ultrasustanon 1300mg
Boldenone 850mg 
Trenbolone acetate 525mg
Deca  200mg

Total: 2875mg/week :headbang:

Did a few strongman contests after this cycle.
Placed second and first
I was strong as hell :love1:


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 12, 2013)

MrQuadriceps said:


> Ultrasustanon 1300mg
> Boldenone 850mg
> Trenbolone acetate 525mg
> Deca  200mg
> ...



awesome! what`s this ultrasustanon? i guess sustanon with just higher dosage than 250 mg/ml... right?


----------



## MrQuadriceps (Jun 12, 2013)

MoFo said:


> awesome! what`s this ultrasustanon? i guess sustanon with just higher dosage than 250 mg/ml... right?



It's sustanon 375mg/ml 
brand: golden gear. 
It's a Dutch Lab
I shoot everything eod

:headbang:


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 12, 2013)

MrQuadriceps said:


> It's sustanon 375mg/ml
> brand: golden gear.
> It's a Dutch Lab
> I shoot everything eod
> ...



nice one! thanks for sharing brother


----------



## MightyJohn (Jun 15, 2013)

I will add...I'm absolutly LOVING My current run:

1400 T400(blend)
400   Mast Eth

2nd week already crazy pumps, more vascularity, dry


----------



## lona73 (Jun 15, 2013)

my fiance running really high weekly dosages right now im thinking round 2-2.5g,s  weekly he getting ready for couple shows has myself a little concerned,,,his taking bp med,,,damn he is a rare kind of ill though,,,i mean i b thinking he b going pink floyd on somebody,,,but i guess he being somewhat responsible as he can, he gets bloodwork done,,,and take bp meds i work hard support him but he worries me sometimes,,,i just care,,,sounds fucking sappy i know,,,sorry


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 15, 2013)

MightyJohn said:


> I will add...I'm absolutly LOVING My current run:
> 
> 1400 T400(blend)
> 400   Mast Eth
> ...



thanks for the update


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 15, 2013)

lona73 said:


> my fiance running really high weekly dosages right now im thinking round 2-2.5g,s  weekly he getting ready for couple shows has myself a little concerned,,,his taking bp med,,,damn he is a rare kind of ill though,,,i mean i b thinking he b going pink floyd on somebody,,,but i guess he being somewhat responsible as he can, he gets bloodwork done,,,and take bp meds i work hard support him but he worries me sometimes,,,i just care,,,sounds fucking sappy i know,,,sorry



i`d say do not worry, 2-2.5 g it`s not so high dosage IMO...  as long as he keeps getting the bloodwork done.. good luck to him for the shows!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 15, 2013)

Andropen  275 (1100 mgs/wk)
Tren ace 100 (700mgs/wk)
Deca 300 (1200mgs/wk)
Anavar 50 (700 mgs/wk)
Total 3700 approximately

However I tend to stay under 2g a week anymore


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 15, 2013)

Phoe2006 said:


> Andropen  275 (1100 mgs/wk)
> Tren ace 100 (700mgs/wk)
> Deca 300 (1200mgs/wk)
> Anavar 50 (700 mgs/wk)
> ...



:yeahthat: that`s some serious cycle right here


----------



## MrQuadriceps (Jun 15, 2013)

Phoe2006 said:


> Andropen  275 (1100 mgs/wk)
> Tren ace 100 (700mgs/wk)
> Deca 300 (1200mgs/wk)
> Anavar 50 (700 mgs/wk)
> ...



Why such a high deca dosage?
Is it that much better then 600mg a week?
How is your libido?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 15, 2013)

MrQuadriceps said:


> Why such a high deca dosage?
> Is it that much better then 600mg a week?
> How is your libido?



What's a libido jk yeah it took me atleast an hour to even consider getting off and I had to be watching some messed up porn while having sex.(by messed up I mean bondage, group, gangbangs, dp nothing to outlandish)

My old training partner who brought me into adding advanced supps to my diet took me from 200 to around 296(not all muscle) within a year and half I still try to stick with what he taught me 12 years ago or so.  He always believed in higher doses of deca than the norm. Bro science y'all know how it is. 

But throughout time I've come to the realization that more is not always better. This cycle was a few years back. I do however love deca but my gal doesn't. Tend to swap out deca for eq anymore instead of a sus/andropen
I tend to take prop or when I do take a longer ester I don't take quite as much. Tren is my best friend but worst enemy if u know what I mean. Anxiety is fuckin horrible but results out way the negative for me anyways.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 15, 2013)

I like phoes honesty..  for real ..ib


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 15, 2013)

Over the last 12 or so years the most important thing I've learned is that no single person is the same. Some people will respond to 500 mgs of test better than other who take 1000 mgs. For me its been trial by fire. I highly advise blood work regularly regardless of gear dosages


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 15, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> I like phoes honesty..  for real ..ib



me too. it`s good to have such a honest guy on this board


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 15, 2013)

I just was on pm and fuck if I just posted this over there I would've had all sorts of shit talked to me. That's the part I loved about the ug and I'm starting to enjoy about being over here.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 15, 2013)

Phoe2006 said:


> I just was on pm and fuck if I just posted this over there I would've had all sorts of shit talked to me. That's the part I loved about the ug and I'm starting to enjoy about being over here.
> 
> View attachment 6003



:wtf: f**k the haters


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 15, 2013)

My next cycle is going to be a bit of a beast-

TestE- 300
DHB Cyp- 800
TrenE- 1000
MastE- 600
Dbol- 100mg ed
Slin- 15iu pre/w
Letro- 1.25mg eod
Caber- .25mg ed
T3- 50mcg ed (5 on 2 off)

Probably run that for about 8 weeks or till I feel the gains tapper, or if i feel the combo if the DHB and Tren are too much stress on my blood pressure. after the eight weeks, drop most of it for a few weeks then jump into the following-

Test-300
TrenA- 500
Proviron- 50mg ed
Winny- 100mg ed
T3- 100mcg ed ( 5 on / 2 off)
Clen 
Caber .25mg ed


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 15, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> My next cycle is going to be a bit of a beast-
> 
> TestE- 300
> DHB Cyp- 800
> ...



:yeahthat::sSig_youtheman:thanks for sharing it brother.. you should create a log for that


----------



## Jblack (Jun 21, 2013)

900 test week
300 Tren ace week
300 mast week 
300 test pro week
50mg var day
4 iu gh day
1mg arimidex day

I came in my best and most ripped ever. Felt great and blood work was good except my hdl was29, but tries was 42 and LDL 97.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 21, 2013)

Jblack said:


> 900 test week
> 300 Tren ace week
> 300 mast week
> 300 test pro week
> ...



nice one! the 900/week was test e.?


----------



## Jblack (Jun 21, 2013)

MoFo said:


> nice one! the 900/week was test e.?



Yep...I do better with the Enth than cyp...or it's just ll in my head


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 26, 2013)

I've been over 2g of test but never noticed anything magical happening .


----------



## MightyJohn (Jul 1, 2013)

Alinshop said:


> I've been over 2g of test but never noticed anything magical happening .



I actually just mentioned this on PM...I dont think I gain any more actual muscle on 1.5gr then I do on 1/2 that amount of test...I think I respond better to anabolics


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 1, 2013)

Phoe2006 said:


> I just was on pm and fuck if I just posted this over there I would've had all sorts of shit talked to me. That's the part I loved about the ug and I'm starting to enjoy about being over here.
> 
> View attachment 6003



Yeah, true.  I just accept the fact that each of us are different and can tolerate different types and amounts of chemicals within reason.  

I have experimented with high test, and it doesn't bother me at all.  But, I like about 600mg a week, and add another chemical (equipoise usually) to give me a total of around 1 to 1.2 grams a week.  None of this is true with me when tren is in the mix, though.  But, each to his own.


----------



## nothuman (Jul 2, 2013)

1050mg test p
700mg tren a
10iu hgh ED
20iu humalog EOD

No need to ever go that high ever again. I can maintain my 230lbs at 5'10 fine on much less now.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 2, 2013)

MightyJohn said:


> I actually just mentioned this on PM...I dont think I gain any more actual muscle on 1.5gr then I do on 1/2 that amount of test...I think I respond better to anabolics



Be careful!!!! You don't want the "test nazis" to hear you say that!

On a few boards I've been flamed for saying that 1.5 of test did nothing more for me that 400mg. It was an all out assault, I disrespected their mothers LoL 

Fucking nitwits can't realize that not everyone is the same. For me more test means more bloat and nothing else really.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 2, 2013)

MoneyShot said:


> 1050mg test p
> 700mg tren a
> 10iu hgh ED
> 20iu humalog EOD
> ...



Same here...much easier to maintain muscle mass than to try and gain it.  I can maintain just fine between cycles on my trt script (200mg a week cyp).


----------



## MightyJohn (Jul 3, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Be careful!!!! You don't want the "test nazis" to hear you say that!
> 
> On a few boards I've been flamed for saying that 1.5 of test did nothing more for me that 400mg. It was an all out assault, I disrespected their mothers LoL
> 
> Fucking nitwits can't realize that not everyone is the same. For me more test means more bloat and nothing else really.



Yeah I hear that...My coach agrees with Me...think it's like the 600-800 range is My sweet spot...raise everything else and gain actual muscle not just watery bloat


----------



## mikeystrong (Jul 3, 2013)

This is an awesome thread! So happy u made it MoFo.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jul 3, 2013)

mikeystrong said:


> This is an awesome thread! So happy u made it MoFo.



 i`m glad you like it


----------



## vikingquest (Jul 3, 2013)

Highest I've ever gone is:

700mgs tren
900mgs test e and prop combined
900mgs deca
80mgs var/day


----------



## mikeystrong (Jul 3, 2013)

vikingquest said:


> Highest I've ever gone is:
> 
> 700mgs tren
> 900mgs test e and prop combined
> ...



holy shit that a lot of tren + deca. what were the sides like?


----------



## vikingquest (Jul 3, 2013)

I sweat just breathing in the ac,  had a pretty bad break out on my entire back but I kept aromasin and caber pumping in me.  That dose only lasted a few weeks til I dropped it back.  Very lethargic as well.


----------



## swolesearcher (Apr 5, 2014)

bump for more


----------



## MightyJohn (Apr 8, 2014)

Test 2000
6iu Rips
50mg Drol
Best I ever looked...I will add in all the high test dose cycles GH is needed for the gains not to be a bloat 1+1=3 effect...soon as there were no more rips...there was also no more 10/15lbs that looked like quality


----------



## psych (Apr 8, 2014)

600mg test cyp
100mg test susp 3xweek
400mg tren ace a week


----------



## swolesearcher (Apr 11, 2014)

MightyJohn said:


> Test 2000
> 6iu Rips
> 50mg Drol
> Best I ever looked...I will add in all the high test dose cycles GH is needed for the gains not to be a bloat 1+1=3 effect...soon as there were no more rips...there was also no more 10/15lbs that looked like quality



thanks for sharing bro


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 12, 2014)

MightyJohn said:


> Test 2000
> 6iu Rips
> 50mg Drol
> Best I ever looked...I will add in all the high test dose cycles GH is needed for the gains not to be a bloat 1+1=3 effect...soon as there were no more rips...there was also no more 10/15lbs that looked like quality



I miss the rips too brotha.


----------



## swolesearcher (Apr 12, 2014)

What happened to the rips?


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 12, 2014)

Flex2019 said:


> My blood pressure rose to dangerous levels just reading that!



No shit I got a bloody nose just reading that and broke a bunch of capillaries in my eyeballs. LOL.  T.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 12, 2014)

psych said:


> 600mg test cyp
> 100mg test susp 3xweek
> 400mg tren ace a week



That is impressive as hell. What I mean is the low amts that yielded 
big poundage. Psych is a personel bud so i know what kind of iron he moves . Props man . Room to grow lots of it.. cool. T..


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 13, 2014)

turbobusa said:


> That is impressive as hell. What I mean is the low amts that yielded
> big poundage. Psych is a personel bud so i know what kind of iron he moves . Props man . Room to grow lots of it.. cool. T..



I'm also a big believer in moderate cycles such as this. If you've got your training, eating, sleeping, and stress under control, it makes this kind of cycle work. And you'll have more longevity in the game.


----------



## psych (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm all about mederate dose looonnnnggggg time. 20mg a day dbol for 12 weeks, fuck yeah...


----------



## rcorchid (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm at the highest now:

test 1150 mg (sust + prop)
deca 600 mg
winny 100 mg ed
var 60 mg ed
t3 50 ug ed
clen 140 ug ed per 2 wk cycles

I was taking 8 iu gh 5 days/wk, but that's gone, now getting pretty bloated so am cutting the test in half.


----------



## roidrage90 (Apr 27, 2014)

1500mg test e
1500mg tren enth 
1500mg deca 

Total fucking machine


----------

